
Show HN: FunctionScript – Turn JavaScript (Node) Functions into Typed HTTP APIs - keithwhor
https://github.com/FunctionScript/FunctionScript
======
marclave
Congrats on the 1.0 release! This is an impressive library and am curious on
what the future roadmap looks like for FunctionScript?

Also any plans on releasing more examples that are consumable via stdlib?

